# Soldadora de arco a partir de estator de motor recuperado



## macarucho (Jul 4, 2012)

hola soy de venezuela les cuento que hice una máquina de soldar con el núcleo de un estator de un motor de un aire acondicionado. Lo regulé con el triac de juan josé y quedó de lujo todo el mundo quedó con la boca abierta además que quedó cómo un toroidal. Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 5, 2012)

macarucho dijo:


> hola soy de venezuela les cuento que hice una máquina de soldar con el núcleo de un estator de un motor de un aire acondicionado. Lo regulé con el triac de juan josé y quedó de lujo todo el mundo quedó con la boca abierta además que quedó cómo un toroidal. Saludos



*! Wow ¡* 

Interesante e ingeniosa idea.

¿ Fotos ?

¿ Mas datos ?


----------



## macarucho (Jul 5, 2012)

Disculpa Fogonazo no conozco mucho el sitio. Te cuento que el núcleo pesa cerca de 9 kilos. De primario use alambre 12 y secundario un cable de aluminio número 4 que usan en la red eléctrica no calienta nada.
Éste es el núcleo. Era como 12 centímetros de profundidad y lo separé cada 3 centímetros para poderle cortar las aletillas que tiene porque no me cabía la mano ni el cable grueso. Te cuento que con un esmeril y un disco de corte no fue mucho trabajo (radial lo llaman usteds) claro no quedó estético pero lo envolvi con un cartón grueso.demás está decirte que es un núcleo grande de los que aquí llamamos aire acondicionado industrial por que lo usan las mismas

Quise decir que así eran las hojas del núcleo , el primario no se ve bien porque lo envolvi en lo que llamamos tirro. Es una cinta que de papel que usan los pintores. Sólo lo use para que no se maltratara el esmalte o barniz que trae dicho alambre. Le di 105 vueltas al primario y 43 al secundario. Aquí la tensión de la red es 115 o 120 v. El secundario en vacío me dio 47 podía dar más pero me cansé. Y muchos la comparan con una linconl de 225 amp con un ciclo de 100 % porque lo que tiene arriba es un ventilador de microondas. Lo puse para prevenir derretimos una ballesta de auto con electrodos de 1/8 y no calentó


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 5, 2012)

Buen trabajo, y repito ingenioso. Gracias por compartirlo,


----------



## macarucho (Jul 5, 2012)

la máquina quedó chica 25X25 cm en mínimo regula 19 voltios y 47 en máximo este tipo de trafo son silenciosos solo se que está encendida por el ventilador. Postdata sí vivieras aquí te llamaras candelazo.

Realice este proyecto gracias a usteds. Ya que tengo casi un mes visitando el foro y me registre para compartirlo con usteds. En mi país sólo se consiguen equipos chinos a transformador cuestan 500 dólares y para nadie es un secreto que no sirven.

Casi todo es reciclado excepto el triac y el bobinado primario. 32 metros el alambre 12 y 14 el cable 4 que tiene como 7 pelos de aluminio con un forro resistente


----------



## Electronec (Jul 5, 2012)

Bienvenido a FE.

Interesante proyecto, gracias por compartirlo.

Saludos.


----------



## powerful (Jul 6, 2012)

Hola macarucho, tengo alguna experiencia en diseño de máquinas de soldar, trabaje para una transnacional por algunos años en R&D y cumpliamos la normativa NEMA.

Tu comparas tu máquina con una Lincoln de 225A con un ciclo de trabajo del 100% ,es decir 225A permanentemente . No hay ON/OFF, no hay ciclaje.

Tu trafo es de secundario Nº4AWG de Al, la resistividad del Al es 50% mayor al Cu . 
Si empleas Nº4 de Cu le puedes sacar permanentemente 100A y te llegaría a 90ºC ( el barnizado clase H te llega hasta 180ºC antes de quemarse).

Tu cable es de Al y te llegaría a 90ºC con sólo 67A permanentes aproximadamente y el forro de PVC que lleva tu secundario alcanza solo 75ºC . 

Te comento, para que tengas una buena soldadora manual por arco , tu voltaje en vacío debe estar comprendido entre 55V a 75V para un fácil arranque.

 Además, el voltaje de soldadura cumple una ecuación : Vsoldadura = 20V + 4%Isoldadura,..Si sueldas con 100A, el voltaje de soldadura debería ser alrededor de : 24V.

Prueba tu máquina sacandole una corriente permanente que como máximo alcance 75ºC el secundario, asi puedes trabajarla ciclando al 20% y no la destruyes prematuramente.

Saludos por la iniciativa y toma mi análisis en buena onda. Mi campo es la potencia y algo conozco.

Segun mis cáculos tu máquina es de 150A al 20%.

" La ignorancia niega o afirma rotundamente, la ciencia duda"..............VOLTAIRE.


----------



## macarucho (Jul 6, 2012)

Disculpa Powerful. No he calculado nada, sólo hemos probado la soldadora alrededor de 10 minutos, sólo hemos parado para cambiar el electrodo y no ha calentado nada y esto es en máxima potencia. En menos potencia he soldado mucho más tiempo.  (todos somos ignorantes, aunque en diferentes temas)

La comparación con una Lincoln la hizo un amigo por cómo devastó una barra de acero de un auto. Todos sabemos que una Lincoln a 225 no da más del 18%. Otra cosa cómo funcionan las máquinas por clavijas que reducen o aumentan el voltaje en el secundario. Yo sólo aumento un poco el voltaje para cebar y luego lo bajo al mínimo sólo cuándo me cuesta arrancar.

"Con la teoría se explica todo pero nada funciona, con la práctica todo funciona pero no sabemos porque"

Power, debido a tú experiencia explícame algo. La energía no se crea ni se destruye se transforma, sí la toma de mi casa tiene 40 Amp y estamos reduciendo el voltaje a 50 eso nos da algo cómo 90 Amp. Es cómo las baterías de autos en mi país dicen 600, 800, o 1000 Amp y en realidad no tienen más de 30 y uno saca la fórmula sí en una hora nos da 30 cuántos nos puede dar en 10 segundos.

En el transformador toroidal el flujo magnético queda concentrado uniformemente en el núcleo y, debido a la ausencia de entre-hierros, se eliminan vibraciones. Asimismo, como el bobinado se reparte por toda la superficie del núcleo, desaparece prácticamente el ruido provocado por la magneto-fricción y favorece la disipación del calor. Éstos detalles permiten mejorar sustancialmente las características y rendimientos de los transformadores toroidales, respecto a los convencionales.

Power será que tus cálculos son para transformadores normales no lo digo por el Amperaje solo que un ciclo de 20% me parece muy poco porque he estado monitoreando la temperatura y más caliente está mi niña con fiebre.

En la parte superior izquierda se ve la perilla del potenciómetro del dimmer, pienso colocarle unos diodos para tener ac y dc y también me quedó espacin en el bobinado para hacer una soldadora de electropunto.


----------



## shadown (Jul 6, 2012)

bien por tu dise;o, y seria mucha molestia si puedes subir el esquematico de tu dise;o? por que hasta donde veo, es solo el enbobinado y se hace la soldadora??, perdon pero desconosco todo sobre soldadoras.


----------



## powerful (Jul 7, 2012)

macarucho comprendo que trates de justificar la calidad de tu diseño, pero reza un dicho: " No se puede engañar a todos todo el tiempo".
Justificas tu soldadora con lo que dice Wiki.... sobre los trans. toroidales......."ausencia de entrehierros" Y JUSTAMENTE ESO ES LO QUE SE COLOCA EN LAS SOLDADORAS,"ENTREHIERROS", PARA QUE CAIGA EL ALTO VOLTAJE DE VACIO AL VOLTAJE DE SOLDADURA. UNA SOLDADORA ES UN TRANSFORMADOR ALTAMENTE INEFICIENTE Y POR ESO NO SE RECURRE A NUCLEOS TOROIDALES.

Tu eres el que comparó  tu máquina con una Lincoln de 225A al 100% y ahora dices que es de 18%.

Una prueba de temperatura no dura 10 minutos , por lo menos son 4Horas a 8Horas dependiendo de la potencia, hasta que se alcance el equilibrio témico.

Como te comento tengo experiencia en potencia. Y en R&D(diseño y desarrollo) de máquinas de soldar hemos desarrollado soldadoras: por ARCO MANUAL(STICK), TIG, MIG/MAG , ARCO SUMERGIDO , CORTE POR ELECTROEROSIÓN, etc .

Nuestras máquinas se exportaban a los Países del Pacto Andino y a Chile, contaban con la certificación NEMA370.021
Actualmente estoy desarrollando un INVERTER MULTIFUNCION a pedido para su comercilización;si tienes interes te puedo guiar en el tema.

Saludo tu empeño en hacer una máquina de soldar, pero mi ética profesional no me permite convalidar y aplaudir todo lo que se haga, hay que documentarse.

Cualquier trafo de potencia puede "devastar" un electrodo , pero no significa que esté soldando.

Saludos!!!


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jul 7, 2012)

powerful  es bueno y me alegra que compartas tus conocimiento¡¡¡
pon mas datos esquemas ,todo eso lo mas jugoso ,claro si tu empresa te lo permite ,creo que  si hisieras un post sencillo como fabricar una soldadora sencilla ,muchos te agradecían,porque e visto muchos usuarios buscando lo mismo y siempre los mando al post de ''todo sobre maquinas de soldar''  ,todos ellos estarían muy agradecidos ,
sino queda el aporte perdido entre muchos mensajes y es una lastima que eso suceda
es un tema que creo que hay que destacarlo ¡¡¡¡



			
				powerful dijo:
			
		

> el-rey me parece que el tema de macarucho debió estar en :"TODO SOBRE MÁQUINAS DE SOLDAR", para que opinen los que conocen del tema y no traten de sorprendernos.



me párese lo mismo ,pero yo no soy el moderador de esta zona,eso lo decide a criterio el responsable de este subforo,
insisto con todo lo que sabes sobre maquinas de soldar,deberías tener tu post ¡¡


----------



## macarucho (Jul 7, 2012)

power tienes razón ese no es mi fuerte. (la soldadura) lo mío es la electrónica y la avionica. De todas manera no trato de justificar nada porque no estoy vendiendo ningún producto. El que quiera realizar este diseño allí está y lo hice así porque ni láminas consigo en mi país. O eres parte de la solución o lo contrario sí quieres busca el google como hacen sus máquinas en africa y como soldan todo el día con esos pequeños trafos de cable forrados con tela.



power tienes razón ese no es mi fuerte. (la soldadura) lo mío es la electrónica y la avionica. De todas manera no trato de justificar nada porque no estoy vendiendo ningún producto. El que quiera realizar este diseño allí está y lo hice así porque ni láminas consigo en mi país. O eres parte de la solución o lo contrario sí quieres busca el google como hacen sus máquinas en africa y como soldan todo el día con esos pequeños trafos de cable forrados con tela.



por cierto hoy amanecí con los ojos como 2 tomates a pesar de usar lentes protectores por que me los quitaba en momentos de tanto que practiqué ayer la soldadura y más calientes quedaron mis ojos. Bienvenidas sean las críticas constructivas y sí por favor van a decir lo que no se debe hacer primero digan lo que sí se puede. Gracias nuevamente


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jul 7, 2012)

para mi siempre es bienvenido todo aquel que experimenta y aprende sobre la marcha,pero también aprecio a quienes saben mas y tienen las ganas de enseñarnos


----------



## macarucho (Jul 7, 2012)

fogonazo quiero poner el post de cargador de batería con trafo de microondas. Funciona de maravilla

bueno volviendo al tema hemos soldado soldado cómo 20 vigas doble t con electrodos de 1/8 a un poco menos de la mitad del pote y el triac no aguanto. La máquina calentaba un poco pero enfriaba en 30 segundos no le dimos más potencia porque perforaba la viga IPN 100 supongo que tendré que colocar 2 triac en paralelo


----------



## CHUWAKA (Sep 21, 2014)

bueno mi pregunta es si el calculo para sodadoras como la del dibujo (perdon) es la misma como la de la primer pagina (Calculo, diseño y construccion de un transformador lineal (Hierro-Silicio ) quisiera  saber por que yo en un transformador tipo E I  se toma el cm" del centro de la E.. pero en este tipo de trafos como calculo,, 50x10   o tomo los dos,  osea 50x10 mas 50x10  no se si se entiende lo que quiero decir.
50x10=50cm#
50x50=2.500 wats 
2.500/42 11.3 amperes ( constante 42) 
agradeseria cualquier dato o algun experto en soldadoras gracias
ya que tengo 40 kilos de chapa silicio de estas medidas 5x29cm,,,y 10x5cm para realisar una soldadora ((((perdon lo tendran que mover a todo sobre maquinas de soldar)))


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 21, 2014)

Se toma solo un área 







Fijate que en el post de "Todo sobre máquinas de soldar"  hay algun que otro ejemplo


----------



## JTarache (Ene 7, 2015)

Hola a todos, Maracucho también soy de Venezuela, acabo de terminar el bobinado primario con un estator, todo va bien, pero me gustaría saber un poco mas sobre el triac de juan jose que mencionas que imagino que es para regular la soldadura, podrías darme el link o información?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 7, 2015)

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/busqueda.htm?cx=partner-pub-2315955773772045%3A8229477962&cof=FORID%3A10&ie=ISO-8859-1&q=regulador+de+soldadora&siteurl=www.forosdeelectronica.com%2Fusercp.php&ref=&ss=6159j2156339j22


----------



## JTarache (Ene 7, 2015)

Gracia DOSMETROS era exactamente lo que buscaba, saludos!


----------



## gaston260 (Abr 13, 2016)

Buen dia veo que hace mucho no se a escrito en este hilo, espero escribir en el lugar correcto de no ser asi mil disculpas! 

En estos dias e estado imaginando la posibilidad de hacer una soldadora casera con lo poco que tenga y consegui 3 motores, 2 con solo el estator y un tercero que coserva el bobinado pero le falta el rotor! este motor se lo ve muy robusto con todo lo que necesita, es mono de 220v ca al verlo imagine hacer una maquina de soldar por arco (me hace mucha falta pero por poco tiempo) y buscando encontre este hilo que se adecua a mis imagenes mentales sobre mi proyecto... ahora queria preguntar si es viable hacer una conservando el bobinado original y donde va el rotor bobinar el nucleo secundario ademas de poder moverlo para regular la intencidad y voltaje para soldar, es posible? Si partimos de ese punto seguiré con mis dudas pero si es una locura quedarán acá mis preocupaciones.

Gracias de antemano!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 13, 2016)

Bienvenido Gastón , deberías leer , ver y analizar el post completo , por ejemplo , ¿ la medida del alambre de los bobinados de que calibre son ?


----------



## gaston260 (Abr 14, 2016)

Buenas tardes y gracias por responder! no tengo calibre para medir el alambre del bobinado delmotor pero lo conecte a 220 vca y se nota que "trabaja" el bobinado pero al cabo de unos 10 o 15 segundos calienta un poco y como no entiendo de bobinado de motores no de si es normal o no... casi que lo estoy abandonando este proyecto para hacer uno con trafo del tipo toroidal como el de macarucho, ahora mi pregunta con respecto a un transformador tipo toroidal es: como se tratan estos núcleos toroidales para crear un transformador? que parametros necesito saber y cual es la ecuacion?

A modo de comentario queria decir que tengo un par de hojas donde se construye un soldador electrico por arco y habla de conseguir un transformador o un núcleo de los de poste y yo pensé (!bien¡ yo tengo dos conocidos uno trabaja en una cooperativa de electricidad y el otro en la empresa provincial de energia electrica) pregunte al primero si tenian alguno tirado y me dijo que a esos transformadores los suelen reparar y hoy viendo cuanto vale un vicho de esos encontre que duele al rededor de $9000 Argentinos y puede contar para arriba si lo decea jaja


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jun 21, 2016)

un nucleo de transformador de poste,
¿que pensás soldar ?¿ no es muy grande ?


----------



## shevchenko (Jun 21, 2016)

Tal vez se refiere a la "chanchita" que es el trafo en el recipiente cilíndrico, que tiene la toma de alta tensión arriba con el aislante de cerámica, y baja a 220v/110v  como para una casa o varias casas, suelen ser de 2, 3 5kv. .. el secundario se usa de primario y se rebobina el primario, para luego usar de secundario  que es el que se usa para soldar. ..


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jun 22, 2016)

debe ser este que esta descripto como transformador rural
http://patricioconcha.ubb.cl/transformadores/gral_tipos_y_aplicacioes.htm









haa si soy un crack ,encontre el articulo donde esta como hacer la soldadora con el transformador
http://www.mimecanicapopular.com/verherr.php?n=32


----------



## DavidVe (Sep 14, 2016)

Hola macarucho, se puede decir que para que potencia da el calculo de la toroide que usastes para tu maquina de soldar??


----------



## DURANI (Sep 22, 2016)

gaston260 dijo:


> Buenas tardes y gracias por responder! no tengo calibre para medir el alambre del bobinado delmotor pero lo conecte a 220 vca y se nota que "trabaja" el bobinado pero al cabo de unos 10 o 15 segundos calienta un poco y como no entiendo de bobinado de motores no de si es normal o no... casi que lo estoy abandonando este proyecto para hacer uno con trafo del tipo toroidal como el de macarucho, ahora mi pregunta con respecto a un transformador tipo toroidal es: como se tratan estos núcleos toroidales para crear un transformador? que parametros necesito saber y cual es la ecuacion?
> 
> A modo de comentario queria decir que tengo un par de hojas donde se construye un soldador electrico por arco y habla de conseguir un transformador o un núcleo de los de poste y yo pensé (!bien¡ yo tengo dos conocidos uno trabaja en una cooperativa de electricidad y el otro en la empresa provincial de energia electrica) pregunte al primero si tenian alguno tirado y me dijo que a esos transformadores los suelen reparar y hoy viendo cuanto vale un vicho de esos encontre que duele al rededor de $9000 Argentinos y puede contar para arriba si lo decea jaja



Sacala una foto al trafo y pon las medidas que tiene


----------



## MARCELOAR (Nov 20, 2016)

macarucho dijo:


> hola soy de venezuela les cuento que hice una máquina de soldar con el núcleo de un estator de un motor de un aire acondicionado. Lo regulé con el triac de juan josé y quedó de lujo todo el mundo quedó con la boca abierta además que quedó cómo un toroidal. Saludos


 
*S*aludos macarucho, realmente es muy ingenioso y me gustaria elaborar una maquina simila*r*, ¿podrias por*_*favor guiarme en este trabajo??, que tipo de calculo realizaste y de *qu*e potencia fue el estator


----------



## Cardonaverges (May 31, 2022)

Buenos d*í*as a todos*, *estoy haciendo una m*á*quina de soldar con un tran*s*formador cuadrado y da un *á*rea de 39
*cm *cuadrados con alambre 12 en el primario y alambre de *¿*empleta*?* cuadrado*.¿D*e cuanto ser*á* la potencia de la soldadora*? E*n el secundario tiene 43 *V*ol*t* en vac*í*o*.*


----------



## Rorschach (May 31, 2022)

En este tema se publica según reza en el título : "Soldadora de arco a partir de estator de motor recuperado".
¿Es así, o es otro tipo de núcleo?
Dices área de 39, ¿39 que? ¿pulgadas cuadradas, o cm cuadrados?
¿Cantidad de espiras del primario, y del secundario?
Publica imágenes nítidas del mismo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 31, 2022)

Cardonaverges dijo:


> Buenos d*í*as a todos*, *estoy haciendo una m*á*quina de soldar con un tran*s*formador cuadrado y da un *á*rea de 39
> *cm *cuadrados con alambre 12 en el primario y alambre de *¿*empleta*?* cuadrado*.¿D*e cuanto ser*á* la potencia de la soldadora*? E*n el secundario tiene 43 *V*ol*t* en vac*í*o*.*



39 al cuadrado menos 15 %


----------



## Rorschach (May 31, 2022)

Dije que aclare,  cm2, o pulgadas cuadradas (square inch), porque es muy común el uso de la pulgada en Cuba.


----------



## Cardonaverges (Jun 1, 2022)

Buenas tardes, ahí le ajunto el transformador para la maquina de soldar da 39 centímetros cuadrados, aquí están todos mis calculos que hice :
Máquina de soldar
Grosor  13 cm
Ancho 3 cm
Largo 18 cm
Alto 13 cm

Sección del núcleo

Sn = A(Cm)*B(Cm)

Sn= sección del núcleo
A= altura del núcleo
B= base del núcleo

Sn =3 cm x 13cm
Sn = 39 cm²

Fórmula para la potencia máxima del transformador : (Área)².

P=(39)²
P=1521watt

Número de espiras o vueltas

Formula

N=10⁸ * v/ k * B * F * Sn

10⁸ = contante
V= voltaje en el devanado del transformador
K= 4.44 (constante de   concatenación  de flujo)
B= 10,000 Gauss (Flujo magnético que oscila entre 8,000 y
12,000 Gauss).

B= 8000+12000/2
B= 10000 Gauss

F= 60Hz o c/s (frecuencia)
Sn= sección del núcleo en centímetros cuadrados.
N = 100000000/4.44*10000*60 Hz
N = 37.54
K = 37.54 contante

Fórmula: Espiras x voltios

N=k /Área
N =37.54/39
N= 0.96

Número de espiras en el primario

Np = 0.96*220
Np = 212 vuelta

Número de espiras en el secundario

Ns = 0.96 * 50
Ns= 48

Ip= Potencia/Vp
Ip= 1521watt/220
Ip=6.91 A

Is= potencia/Vs
Is= 1521watt/50
Is= 30.42 A


Sección de los conductores primario y secundario

SCP = sección del conductor en el primario

SCP = Ip / 4 mm²
SCP = 6.91 A / 4 mm²
SCP = 1.73 mm²

SCS = sección del conductor en el secundario

SCS = Is / 4 mm²
SCS = 30.42 A / 4 mm²
SCS = 7.6 mm²

Calibre de los conductores

SCP = 1.73 mm² = 14 AWG
SCS = 7.6 mm² = 8 AWG

Relación de transformación (Ratio)
(Verificando los cálculos realizados)

Ratio  = Vp/Vs
Ratio  = 220/50
Ratio  = 4.4

Ratio  = Np /Ns
Ratio  = 212/48
Ratio  = 4.4

Ratio  = Is/Ip
Ratio  = 30.42 /6.91
Ratio  = 4.4

************************************

34 vueltas en el carrete, pero en el secundario lo enrolle con calibre de alambre cuadrado de cobre de lo que traen los motores de arranque de los carros solo me dio el espacio para 34 vueltas y saca 48 Volts en el secundario, me servirá para varillas de 3 mm y 4 mm ?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 1, 2022)

Para una soldadora por arco se necesita un mínimo de unos 3000 Watts , mejor si son 5000 Watts.

Si suelda , solo lo hará con electrodos finos , supongamos  1,5 mm.


----------



## Rorschach (Jun 1, 2022)

Cardonaverges dijo:


> Buenas tardes, ahí le ajunto el transformador para la maquina de soldar da 39 centímetros cuadrados, aquí están todos mis calculos que hice :
> Máquina de soldar
> Grosor  13 cm
> Ancho 3 cm
> ...


¿Imágenes?
Tipo de núcleo, ¿acorazado EI?, o ¿anillo 🔲?


----------



## Cardonaverges (Jun 2, 2022)

Buenos dias ahi le adjunto el tramformador de mi maquina esta en cm


----------



## Rorschach (Jun 2, 2022)

El gráfico está bien, según el gráfico es un núcleo en anillo, ¿es laminación UI?, o ¿está hecho con tiras rectas alternadas, dos largas, y dos cortas?
Pregunto esto, por la cantidad de entrehierros que pueda tener.
Por eso solicité imágenes nítidas (fotos) del transformador.
¿puedes publicarlas?


----------



## Cardonaverges (Jun 2, 2022)

Buenos días, eso es un transformador en E e I , le cortaron el centro , es remachado de hierro blanco , no pude mandar la foto porque está errollado ya los 220 Volts.
Yo le errolle el secundario con 34 vuelta de alambre de cobre cuadrado de cinta aquí  nadie sabe el calibre de esos alambre


----------



## Rorschach (Jun 2, 2022)

Entonces, si le sacaron el centro, no es más un núcleo acorazado EI.
La imagen del gráfico que muestras es de un núcleo en anillo.
Si lo modificaron es otro tema !!!
Las fotos del transformador la puedes publicar igual, mejor si ya está bobinado.
De paso vemos cómo está hecho.


----------



## Rorschach (Jun 8, 2022)

Cardonaverges dijo:


> Número de espiras en el primario
> Np = 0.96*220
> Np = 212 vueltas
> 
> ...




Si, *E1/E2=N1/N2, *puedes explicar como obtienes 48 Vca en el secundario, con 34 espiras, si para obtener 50 Vca se necesitan 48 espiras, dado que en el primario tienes 220Vca, y 212 espiras.
Con 34 espiras se obtienen en el secundario 35 Vca.
Hay algo que está mal hecho, y/o mal calculado.


----------

